# Il ratto delle Tebine



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

Essì. Mattia mi ha rapita e portata cinque giorni in montagna, in un albergo spa a mille stelle.
Sono tornata da un paio di giorni e sto ancora in coma profondo. ma profondo profondo.
Sto caldo mi ammazza. E quanto rimpiango i 18 gradi delle Dolomiti.
Le lunghissime passeggiate ( e trombate nei cespugli), le magnate storiche. le saune. e i bagni turchi. E i massaggi.
Tutto perfetto.
Tranne che per la gelosia del mattia.
Ad un certo punto è andato in fissa che io mi volessi fare il suo omonimo al bar.
Mattia2.
Indubbiamente ho preso 500 caffè.
Indubbiamente il Mattia2 mi metteva due cioccolatini nella tazzina.
Indubbiamente quando serviva le colazioni si fermava sempre a parlare con noi. Hem...me.
Indubbiamente ok. 
Però. Porca puttana.
Era un bambino!
18 anni appena compiuti!
-Sei vecchia, smettila di guardarlo. E poi sembra lurch degli Addams...-
E io, mentre mi scofanavo qualsiasi cosa, persino i ragni che incautamente passavano di li (Avevo sempre delle fami nere. Da cannibale.)-E smettila un po'. Ho cambiato gusti da una vita. Ora mi piacciono i tardoni e non posso farci niente se attiro i ragazzini.-
-Comunque sembra Lurch...-

Ho anche infatuato il maitre di sala, una roba semplicemente inguardabile sotto ogni punto di vista, considerato i suoi 150 chili per un metro e venti, con pure una sospetta allergia all'acqua...tanto per dire. E meno male che non aveva la barba o lo avrei ucciso e fatto arrosto ( e poi magnato. Tanto, cotto, va bene tutto. A parte le melanzane che manco se morissi di fame).
Ovviamente il maitre aveva la fidanzata millenaria che lavorava in sala con lui, la quale ha subito capito le intenzioni ciularine del suo lui (io ripeto. manco per la sopravvivenza della specie) e ovviamente, come un invornita ha cominciato a digrignare i denti a me.
Cioè. Morivo dalla voglia di dirle -senti _ciccia_ (cit. Quanto mi piace ciccia.) quel robo potrei farlo entrare in me solo arrostito quindi renditi conto di con chi sto io poi fatti due conti.-
Ma veramente le fagiane sono ovunque.
Tra l'altro ero sempre in scarponcini, capelli legati, struccata e occhialuta. L'anti sesso per eccellenza.
Una scopa ossuta tutta scarpe praticamente.

Vabbè.
In compenso mi sono rifatta ampiamente gli occhi con la nostra guida alpina, un ragazzone alto due metri tutto muscoloso di 25 anni.
Peccato non fosse un fulmine di guerra quindi non ha solleticato il mio ormone ma solo il gusto del bello, ma era un appassionato di fiori e piante quindi tra un burrone e il guado di un fiume parlavamo di stelle alpine, orchidee selvatiche e similari.


Madonna che caldo. E devo pure cerettarmi la Guest.
Magari la tingo pure di nuovo rosa minipony.
E lunedi torna man da Parigi.
Tre settimane che non lo "sento"

E non mi è mancato per nulla.
:unhappy:


----------



## Guest (3 Agosto 2013)

ecco perché mi hai pensata, sono stata anch'io sulle dolomiti solo qualche giorno prima di te, ho fatto delle belle discese in bici. 
:up:


----------



## Alessandra (4 Agosto 2013)

sempre bello leggerti! bella questa vacanzina con Mattia sulle dolomiti! seppur geloso, sara' orgoglioso di avere una compagna cosi' figa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Agosto 2013)

welcome back.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2013)

mi sei mancata


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2013)

*Ovviamente il maitre aveva la fidanzata millenaria che lavorava in sala con lui, la quale ha subito capito le intenzioni ciularine del suo lui (io ripeto. manco per la sopravvivenza della specie) e ovviamente, come un invornita ha cominciato a digrignare i denti a me.




*questa cosa non la capisco
ma prendi  per le orecchie lui,
perchè prendersela
con la povera malcapitata
che poi manco gradisce le attenzioni
non richieste, ed irritanti?


----------

